# Mau tempo condiciona voos nos Açores



## Antonio (1 Nov 2005 às 22:36)

Primeiro de Janeiro disse:
			
		

> Um total de 325 passageiros da transportadora Sata ficaram ontem retidos em aeroportos dos Açores devido ao cancelamento de vários voos nas ilhas, em consequência das chuvas e ventos fortes que estão a atingir o arquipélago.
> Segundo adiantou à agência Lusa uma fonte da Sata Air Açores, que assegura as ligações no arquipélago, ao longo do dia a transportadora apenas conseguiu efectuar voos entre as ilhas de São Miguel, Santa Maria, Terceira e Pico.
> Dado que as previsões do tempo “não são optimistas” para o resto do dia de ontem, a mesma fonte admitiu que a empresa não pudesse repor ainda ontem os voos cancelados.
> Garantiu, porém, que esses passageiros serão colocados nesta terça-feira em voos de horário ou, eventualmente, em ligações extraordinárias, caso seja necessário.
> O Instituto de Meteorologia previa para ontem chuva forte no arquipélago, nomeadamente para os grupos Ocidental e Central, e rajadas de vento que podem atingir os 100 quilómetros/hora


...


----------



## Dan (1 Nov 2005 às 22:58)

Este tipo de situação ocorre nos Açores com uma certa frequência


----------



## Antonio (1 Nov 2005 às 23:04)

Mas não encontro nenhum mapa de previsão meteorológica dos Açores... Também não surge nenhuma informação sismíca dos Açores no INMG mas apenas do Continente e Madeira


----------



## Dan (1 Nov 2005 às 23:37)

O INM também tem informação sismológica dos Açores (grupo central e oriental).

http://web.meteo.pt/sismologia/sismObservGeral.jsp


----------



## Antonio (2 Nov 2005 às 10:11)

Obrigado Dan, descobri o mapa com os sismos nos Açores, que apanham mesmo os 3 grupos de ilhas!

Só não encontro é um mapa de previsão metereológica dos Açores.


----------



## GranNevada (2 Nov 2005 às 13:10)

Encontras mesmo na página de início , no cimo .
Tem Portugal , Continente , Açores , Madeira !
Podes ver por simbolos ou a previsão descritiva .


----------



## Antonio (4 Nov 2005 às 22:05)

Não sei como, mas não tinha reparado na tua resposta mais cedo.

Obrigado pela informação  , mas eu estava a pensar num mapa sem simbolos, mas antes de isóbaras, centrado no Açores, tendo as ilhas bem destacadas. Os que existem é de todo o Altlantico Norte e não mais especificamente da área do arquipélago.


----------



## GranNevada (5 Nov 2005 às 14:24)

Mapas isobáricos com os Açores , mas não centrados nos Açores , podes vê-los no Wetterzentrale .
Se não souberes como "apita" .


----------



## Antonio (7 Nov 2005 às 13:05)

Obrigado pela informação. Conheço esses mapas, mas não são centrados, nem feitos a pensar nos Açores, que é o que lamento que não haja, nem nos jornais locais de lá.


----------



## Seringador (7 Nov 2005 às 15:56)

Mas há no atlântico Norte a vê lá estes?

http://www.nco.ncep.noaa.gov/pmb/nwprod/analysis/carib/gfs/12/index_l.shtml 

Um abraço.


----------



## Antonio (7 Nov 2005 às 22:08)

Obrigadão!

Estes mapas com isóbaras do Atlântico Norte são excelentes!!!


----------

